
The strange eating habits of Steve Jobs - sharjeelsayed
http://bodyodd.nbcnews.com/_news/2011/11/02/8598251-the-strange-eating-habits-of-steve-jobs
======
clay_the_ripper
They are calling ketosis “a dangerous state”. Does anyone with knowledge about
these things know if this is the same state that has been popularized by
podcasters and health “guru” people and such? I was under the impression it
wasn’t particularly dangerous, just sort of unessesary.

~~~
standardly
Yeah, that's just the keto diet you're referring to. I've read no where where
it is dangerous like the article here states.

~~~
heisenzombie
Well, there's
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoacidosis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoacidosis)
, but I think (I'm not a doctor) the diet would have to be very extreme to
cause this in an otherwise healthy person.

------
ChristianGeek
The author fails to mention that the pancreatic cancer that killed Jobs was
likely caused or exacerbated by the heavy fruit intake (his diet was far
heavier on fruit juice than the article implies).

